# How to stop my LGD from chasing me as I drive away?



## JohnHoward (Apr 2, 2016)

I live out in the country and have a Pyrenese/ Blue Heeler cross for my Livestock Guardian Dog. He is about 1 year old and new to our farm. Our 15-year-old Black Mouthed Cur passed and we needed a LGD fast because we have a lot of predators that start killing our livestock as soon as we don't have a LGD. So we put and ad out on [a social network] and these peoples responded and offered us this Pyrenese/Blue Heeler.



He is super sweet and is doing a great job, but he loves to chase us as we drive out our drive away. We live about 500 yards off the road, and he will chase us all the way down our driveway and down the road until we can get enough speed up to leave him behind. Our driveway comes out right at a sharp bend in the road where big trucks are constantly coming down. So, it is just a matter of time before our new LGD is run over. 

We have tried everything to get him to stop chasing us, but it is like a cat chasing a ball on a string, he just goes into chase mode when he sees us get in our car. No matter what we do, it is like his mind shuts off and he can't hear us. I have never owned a dog that chased cars like this, so I don't know how to deal with it. He is a LGD and has to stay free, especially when we are away; so penning him up is not an option. I don't like using them, but I am at the point of getting a shock collar and giving him a good jolt every time he chases us. I don't want to, but that has to be better than letting him get run over; which is going to happen if I don't do something. 

Any ideas on how to get him to stop this?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think the shock colllar just for that purpose would be a good idea.

Just a bit of warning about your cross bred dog. A Great Pyrenees is a LGD. A Blue Heeler is a herding dog. Your dog may have challenges when it comes to which part of his genetic heritage to use in stressful situations. 

I found this comment on a google search, and it sums up the issue.

"I can imagine this being an interesting mix because Australian Shepherds are intense, high energy, bright dogs, very easy to train but needing a lot of input in terms of walks and training. Pyrenees are gentle, bright and protective, slow to learn and slow to train, so in many respects quite opposite. 

Ultimately, when you mix two breeds you can never be certain of which of the traits are going to dominate. You throw the dice and come up with something quite unique!"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think the shock collar just for that purpose would be a good idea.


It's a perfect solution for a highly confused half breed who will be fighting his own instincts all the time. 

Have a helper who can work the controls while you drive.
Shock when he starts after the car, and he will pause.
Shock again the instant he moves towards the car again.

If he's smart, one or two shocks when he starts the chasing behavior will cure it.

I stopped a hound from chasing chickens with only two shocks and he had no clue I did it to him.
He thought it was the chickens.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, he needs an electronic training collar.
Start his training before you are actually going somewhere, meaning get in the car, like you are leaving, go down the driveway, etc and repeat. You are not leaving, just getting in the car and going back and forth creating a learning pattern.
Either than or toss a ribeye in the barn each time.


----------

